# Sticky  How to Measure - Video Instructions



## Wiredsport

Hi Guys,

This vid is likely long overdue . It is a detailed run-through of the easy steps that can be used at home for accurate foot measurements. I also go over the 6 common pitfalls that lead to inaccurate measurements. These foot measurements are critical in the sizing of all snowboard gear (board, boots and bindings).

STOKED!


----------



## jzhang2991

Hi,

Ive been snowboarding for about 4 years and Ive been having so much boot pain. I have a really low arch and duck shaped feet (narrow heel, wide ball of foot) and Ive gone thru many boots. I even went to Surefoot to get custom insoles but they have made my feet worse. Originally my boots were a Burton Mint 6.0 but I went to the local shop and they told it was it too long. They convinced me to purchase Ride Sage in 5.0 but now I can’t even do more than one run without my foot feeling cramped and painful. It gets particular worse when I put on the ankle strap to my bindings. My bindings are Union Trilogy. 

I used your video to take measurements of my feet 

Right foot length is 22.5 CM 
Right food width is 9 CM

Left foot length is 22.0 CM
left food width is 9.1 CM 

What do you recommend? I have a trip to Whistler coming up and I’m pretty worried I won’t be able to snowboard


----------



## Wiredsport

Hi JZ,

Please post up images of your four barefoot measurements being taken. We should confirm this first. 22.5 cm is Mondopoint 225 or size 5.5 Women's. 9.1 cm is very wide at this size. A standard women's boot is B width and you are at the high end of the range for E width. If your measurements above are accurate, Your current boot would be 3 width and 1/2 length sizes too small. 

STOKED!


----------



## jzhang2991

Wiredsport said:


> Hi JZ,
> 
> Please post up images of your four barefoot measurements being taken. We should confirm this first. 22.5 cm is Mondopoint 225 or size 5.5 Women's. 9.1 cm is very wide at this size. A standard women's boot is B width and you are at the high end of the range for E width. If your measurements above are accurate, Your current boot would be 3 width and 1/2 length sizes too small.
> 
> STOKED!


Are these photos good enough?


----------



## Radialhead

jzhang2991 said:


> Are these photos good enough?


Why don't you try watching the video? It's literally titled "How To Measure Your Feet".


----------



## Wiredsport

jzhang2991 said:


> View attachment 160609
> 
> View attachment 160611
> 
> View attachment 160610
> 
> 
> 
> Are these photos good enough?


Hi,
Your provided measurements do not appear to be correct. Your feet appear to be significantly larger than both your provided measurements and the boots you are wearing. To get this right I will need you to use the method described in the video marking at the longest toe and max width. Please also watch the common pitfalls section. We will get get you a much better fit!

STOKED!


----------



## jzhang2991

Radialhead said:


> Why don't you try watching the video? It's literally titled "How To Measure Your Feet".


I did watch and I’m reaching out for help… isn’t that what a forum is for?


----------



## jzhang2991

Wiredsport said:


> Hi,
> Your provided measurements do not appear to be correct. Your feet appear to be significantly larger than both your provided measurements and the boots you are wearing. To get this right I will need you to use the method described in the video marking at the longest toe and max width. Please also watch the common pitfalls section. We will get get you a much better fit!
> 
> STOKED!


I actually did take the photos with the paper first but I think the ruler I originally used was bad. 

The paper is a mess but Im going to send it to you.


----------



## Wiredsport

Hi,

Please let me see images of your four barefoot measurements being taken.

STOKED!


----------



## Spacecowboy

Thank you for help in the past. i believe you helped greatly in adjusting my flow bindings (nx2)

It's been a few years and since I am due for boots I am thinking of going Step On. A friend is giving me his like new bindings, 2022 version.

I am looking at the Photon boot. I have only been able to try on the Ruler locally. I tried on a 9.5 (non step on) and it was comfy but too big. I tried on a 9 ruler step on and it seemed perfect. Toes were at the front end, but I am sure they will pack out and my foot will draw back into the heel.

However, I measured my foot today per your method...both 26.6 length and 10.6/10.7 on the width. I can't find an 8.5 to try on, but I cannot imagine that my foot wouldnt be jammed into the toe box. Any thoughts? Also, what's your thoughts on the DC Control boot? too soft? My current boot is a flow hylite boa probably a 5 year old model.

Thank you!!!


----------



## Wiredsport

Hi Space, 

So glad that worked out. 26.6 cm is Mondopoint 270 or size 9 US in snowboard boots. 10.7 cm is EE width which requires a very specific Wide boot. I would strongly suggest either the burton Ruler Wide or Ion Wide in size 9. Please note that this suggestion is not for the Wide Step on boots. Those are (still) causing a lot of discomfort for many riders with wide feet. 

STOKED!


----------



## Spacecowboy

Thanks. I had no issues with my 9 Hylite boot in a regular width, but I can see where a wide foot would compound the hot spot issue in the step ons. Bummer, as I was really looking forward to trying out the new tech!


----------



## Wiredsport

If you would like to post images your four barefoot measurements being taken I will be happy to confirm all of the above. 

STOKED!


----------



## Radialhead

Spacecowboy said:


> Thanks. I had no issues with my 9 Hylite boot in a regular width, but I can see where a wide foot would compound the hot spot issue in the step ons. Bummer, as I was really looking forward to trying out the new tech!


Other options are available... I've been using SP Fastec bindings for a while, which give some of the benefits of Step On. I was going to get Step Ons this season, but concerns about a bunion ruled that out, so I've ordered some Clew bindings. Reviews are few & far between, but the two I've seen from people who've actually used them rate them above Step On. They're not cheap, but I tend to have faith in German products. Ignore Angry's review if you google them. I'm a big fan of his & Kevin's stuff, but they've got some of the facts wrong on Clew, probably due to not seeing them in the flesh.


----------



## jzhang2991

Wiredsport said:


> Hi,
> 
> Please let me see images of your four barefoot measurements being taken.
> 
> STOKED!


































































I hope this helps, I sure have weird feet


----------



## Surgeon

@Wiredsport
Amazing video once again. Very well done. Thank you.
I only wish resources such as yourself and/or what you're doing now were available 30 years ago in my neck of the woods...
Cheers!


----------



## Wiredsport

jzhang2991 said:


> I hope this helps, I sure have weird feet


Hah! All feet are a little weird. Yours are going to be a lot happier when we get them into boots that aren't way too small . These measurements show Mondopoint 235 which is a women's size 6.5 US. You are an EE width. This is very wide. Burton is now making a number of wide boots for women. They do say that they are using a Wide last but do not mention a specific width. In size 6.5 these may be a good answer. We don't have enough info on these new models yet to say for sure, but I can tell you with confidence that they will be a lot better than your current size 5 at standard width! 

Special note: I write this about all small women's boots. There is a LOT more variability at the smaller side of the women's boots market. These products do not get the same testing as the core men's or even core women's sizes. For that reason we should start at the suggested size above but we need to be prepared to adjust if needed. 

STOKED!


----------



## jzhang2991

Wiredsport said:


> Hah! All feet are a little weird. Yours are going to be a lot happier when we get them into boots that aren't way too small . These measurements show Mondopoint 235 which is a women's size 6.5 US. You are an EE width. This is very wide. Burton is now making a number of wide boots for women. They do say that they are using a Wide last but do not mention a specific width. In size 6.5 these may be a good answer. We don't have enough info on these new models yet to say for sure, but I can tell you with confidence that they will be a lot better than your current size 5 at standard width!
> 
> Special note: I write this about all small women's boots. There is a LOT more variability at the smaller side of the women's boots market. These products do not get the same testing as the core men's or even core women's sizes. For that reason we should start at the suggested size above but we need to be prepared to adjust if needed.
> 
> STOKED!


Interesting! I did have the size 6 Burton Mint which I had a lot of heel lift. I had assumed the heel lift was due to the fact that the shoe was too long…. 6.5 is much bigger than my regular shoe size. Do you have a particular boot to from Burton I should try first? I might stop by a local shop next week to try some on.


----------



## Wiredsport

Hi,

Your foot measurements above are very good. You are Mondopoint 235. Please check what Mondo size is printed inside the tongue of your current boots as well as your Mints (may also be printed as cm). I would try on any/all of the Burton Female Wide models that your local shop carries.


----------



## jzhang2991

Wiredsport said:


> Hi,
> 
> Your foot measurements above are very good. You are Mondopoint 235. Please check what Mondo size is printed inside the tongue of your current boots as well as your Mints (may also be printed as cm). I would try on any/all of the Burton Female Wide models that your local shop carries.



My Ride Sage says 22 CM and the old Burtons were 23 CM. My foot did cramp less in the 23CM but when I complained about heel lift the shop said I was in way too big of a boot and used the measurement device while I was sitting and told me my mondo size was 225. I’m in disbelief right now hahaha


----------



## Wiredsport

Yes, Mondo is simply your foot measurement in mm. To convert from inches just multiply by 2.54. You are definitely Mondo 235. Keep in mind that this number is not a conversion (all of the others are conversions). This is a straight measurement value. Try the insole test here:


----------



## jzhang2991

Wiredsport said:


> Yes, Mondo is simply your foot measurement in mm. To convert from inches just multiply by 2.54. You are definitely Mondo 235. Keep in mind that this number is not a conversion (all of the others are conversions). This is a straight measurement value. Try the insole test here:


Omg you’re right… I just had my friend send me pictures of her doing the insole test and it’s spot on what you said in the video….. No wonder she never has any idea what the pain I’m going thru feels like.


----------



## jaredray2000

Hi,

I was hoping you could help me with some boot fitting. Thanks for all this useful information that you have put out.
For the past season and a half, I have been riding some thirtytwo light boots that are a size 9.5. I knew that they were big on me, but didn't realize how big they were. So I am hoping to get dialed in on the right sizing. 

I feel like I have pretty natural-shaped feet. Using your video these are the measurements that I got.

Right foot:
Length -- 25cm (250 mondo)
Width -- 9.5cm (which means I fall under the D size for foot width, according to the conversion chart in the sizing video)

Left foot:
Length -- 25.4cm (254 mondo)
Width -- 9.5cm (which means I fall under the D size for foot width, according to the conversion chart in the sizing video)


























For this process, I used a piece of paper, measured my foot, then used a measuring tape to get the exact measurement in CM. I repeated this process for my left foot (I forgot to take pictures of the left foot measurement process).

According to the mondopoint conversion charts this would mean that I should get a 7.5 mens US size boot.

The boots I have been looking at are the Vans Hi Standard Pros. I know that the best thing to do is to go try on boots in person, but my local shop is out of stock on a lot of the boots that are similar to these (and the hi standard pros as well). I was hoping that I could get some guidance on if these boots might be a good fit in size 7.5.

Would it be worth it to get a size 7.5 and 8 and return the worse of the two on how they fit? Or should I expect a 7.5 to do the trick. 

Thanks!


----------



## Wiredsport

Hi Jared,

Your larger foot is Mondopoint 255 or size 7.5 US in snowboard boots. Your smaller foot is Mondo 250 or size 7. Both feet are actually E width at these sizes. The chart I suggest in the video is here: https://www.wiredsport.com/width2.JPG . This requires a specific Wide boot. I would stongly suggest either the Salomon Dialogue Wide oir Salomon Synapse Wide in Mondo 255 (size 7.5 US). Size 8 should not be considered.

STOKED!


----------



## jzhang2991

Hey Wiredsport. I didn’t want to leave you hanging about what my outcome was. I went to many many local shops and found a 6.0 in Thirtytwo and a low arch insole! The shop told me the Thirtytwo is wider in general, they didn’t have any Burton womens wide. I tried on the 6.5 but there was just too much wiggle room strangely.. But with this new set up I didn’t feel like my foot needed to be chopped off. I’m excited to try this out this weekend in Vermont!


----------



## Wiredsport

jzhang2991 said:


> Hey Wiredsport. I didn’t want to leave you hanging about what my outcome was. I went to many many local shops and found a 6.0 in Thirtytwo and a low arch insole! The shop told me the Thirtytwo is wider in general, they didn’t have any Burton womens wide. I tried on the 6.5 but there was just too much wiggle room strangely.. But with this new set up I didn’t feel like my foot needed to be chopped off. I’m excited to try this out this weekend in Vermont!


Hi,
Is the 32 a female specific boot? Please let me know the Mondo or cm size printed inside the tongue. 

STOKED!


----------



## mdbfarmer

Hey Wiredsport,

New to this forum, but really glad I stumbled across this and love the videos. I've been having issues with foot pain pretty much since I first started snowboarding, but in particular the last 2/3 years with my size 10.5 US Burton Imperial boots, which I suspect are too big. I had these heat molded when I bought them, and have tried different insoles, adding j bars to help reduce any heel lift, but nothing has really helped. I think they may also be a bit narrow in the toe box, but would really welcome your input on boot fitting for me based on my measurements.

Right foot:
Length -- 26.9cm (269 mondo)
Width -- 10.0cm

Left foot:
Length -- 27.0cm (270 mondo)
Width -- 10.1cm

I followed your process for taking the measurements (photos below), although I forgot to take a photo of my right foot width measurement. Let me know of any boot recommendations you would have based on my feet / measurements. Based on your charts / sizing tool it looks like I may be borderline 9/9.5 US and then borderline D/E for width.

Thanks very much!
Michael


----------



## Wiredsport

mdbfarmer said:


> Hey Wiredsport,
> 
> New to this forum, but really glad I stumbled across this and love the videos. I've been having issues with foot pain pretty much since I first started snowboarding, but in particular the last 2/3 years with my size 10.5 US Burton Imperial boots, which I suspect are too big. I had these heat molded when I bought them, and have tried different insoles, adding j bars to help reduce any heel lift, but nothing has really helped. I think they may also be a bit narrow in the toe box, but would really welcome your input on boot fitting for me based on my measurements.
> 
> Right foot:
> Length -- 26.9cm (269 mondo)
> Width -- 10.0cm
> 
> Left foot:
> Length -- 27.0cm (270 mondo)
> Width -- 10.1cm
> 
> I followed your process for taking the measurements (photos below), although I forgot to take a photo of my right foot width measurement. Let me know of any boot recommendations you would have based on my feet / measurements. Based on your charts / sizing tool it looks like I may be borderline 9/9.5 US and then borderline D/E for width.
> 
> Thanks very much!
> Michael


Hi Michael,

You are Mondopoint 270 or size 9 US in snowboard boots. You are an E width. I would strongly suggest either the Salomon Dialogue Wide or the Salomon Synapse Wide in Mondo 270. 


If the assistance provided has been helpful to you, your positive reviews on either of the sites below (or both) would be greatly appreciated. STOKED!










Wiredsport Consumer Verified Ratings & Reviews


Find the best stores, Read Real Customer Ratings and Write Reviews




www.resellerratings.com













Wiredsport is rated "Average" with 3.7 / 5 on Trustpilot


Do you agree with Wiredsport's TrustScore? Voice your opinion today and hear what 45 customers have already said.




www.trustpilot.com


----------



## Igor2022

Hi,

I have BURTON Ruler 10US. I bought it 3 years ago. I had a chance to try on size 10.5US as well. I didn’t find a big difference and chose the smaller one. But during the first snow season I felt a pain in toes on both feet (first two toes). Nothing changed after 3 seasons.
I am ready to change my boots (probably I have to change bindings Drake Reload 2020 M/L and board Bataleon Goliath 159 as well)

My measuring:

Right foot length is 27.8 CM
Right food width is 10.3 CM

Left foot length is 27.7 CM
left food width is 10.2 CM

What do you recommend? I use 10.5US for sneakers with neutral pronation. Usually, it suits me well if shoe is not narrow.


----------



## Wiredsport

Hi,

Please view our our to measure video and please make special note of the common pitfalls section. Once you have remeasured please post your corrected images.

STOKED!


----------



## Igor2022

Wiredsport said:


> Hi,
> 
> Please view our our to measure video and please make special note of the common pitfalls section. Once you have remeasured please post your corrected images.
> 
> STOKED!


Hi, done!

BR
Igor


----------



## mirelkk

Hey there,

I also need some snowboarding boot recomanation.
I've just measured using Wired's methodand here is what I got:

left foot is 276mm long x 105mm width
right foot is 274mm long x 106mm width
I am also looking for medium to stiff boots with BOA lancing. Can you recommend my some boots? From the tutorial I understand that I need US 10 Wide, but I am not sure if I'm right.

Thank you!


----------



## Wiredsport

mirelkk said:


> Hey there,
> 
> I also need some snowboarding boot recomanation.
> I've just measured using Wired's methodand here is what I got:
> 
> left foot is 276mm long x 105mm width
> right foot is 274mm long x 106mm width
> I am also looking for medium to stiff boots with BOA lancing. Can you recommend my some boots? From the tutorial I understand that I need US 10 Wide, but I am not sure if I'm right.
> 
> Thank you!


Hi,

You measure at Mondopoint 280 or size 10 US in snowboard boots (your smaller foot is 275, 9.5). You are an E width. Only Salomon produces boots for E width. I would strongly suggest the Salomon Dialogue Wide or Salomon Synapse Wide in Mondo 280. 

If the assistance provided has been helpful to you, your positive reviews on either of the sites below (or both) would be greatly appreciated. STOKED!









Wiredsport Consumer Verified Ratings & Reviews


Find the best stores, Read Real Customer Ratings and Write Reviews




www.resellerratings.com













Wiredsport is rated "Average" with 3.7 / 5 on Trustpilot


Do you agree with Wiredsport's TrustScore? Voice your opinion today and hear what 45 customers have already said.




www.trustpilot.com


----------



## mirelkk

Wiredsport said:


> Hi,
> 
> You measure at Mondopoint 280 or size 10 US in snowboard boots (your smaller foot is 275, 9.5). You are an E width. Only Salomon produces boots for E width. I would strongly suggest the Salomon Dialogue Wide or Salomon Synapse Wide in Mondo 280.
> 
> If the assistance provided has been helpful to you, your positive reviews on either of the sites below (or both) would be greatly appreciated. STOKED!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wiredsport Consumer Verified Ratings & Reviews
> 
> 
> Find the best stores, Read Real Customer Ratings and Write Reviews
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.resellerratings.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wiredsport is rated "Average" with 3.7 / 5 on Trustpilot
> 
> 
> Do you agree with Wiredsport's TrustScore? Voice your opinion today and hear what 45 customers have already said.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.trustpilot.com


Thank you, @Wiredsport !

What do you think about *K2 Maysis Wide* or *Burton Photon Wide or Burton Moto Wide *are they too wide?


----------



## Wiredsport

Hi, 

Both are too wide. Only Salomon produces boots for E width. STOKED!


----------



## kalgon

Hi Wiredsport,

I just bought some *burton photon's size 45* and I'm starting to realize I shouldn't have
By the looks of it, maybe the same model but size 43 wide might be a better fit, *what do you think?*

Here are my measurements:

right: 275mm x 114mm
left: 279mm x 115mm
Yes, I've always have a problem with width, and I usually get 44-45 when it comes to _street boots_.

Thank you!


----------



## mirelkk

Wiredsport said:


> Hi,
> 
> Both are too wide. Only Salomon produces boots for E width. STOKED!


Hey again, @Wiredsport
Do you know if this model: *Salomon Dialogue Dual Boa Wide *has the same width as the *Salomon Dialogue Wide. *I can't find the two recommended models anywhere available...

*Thank you, again!*


----------



## Wiredsport

mirelkk said:


> Hey again, @Wiredsport
> Do you know if this model: *Salomon Dialogue Dual Boa Wide *has the same width as the *Salomon Dialogue Wide. *I can't find the two recommended models anywhere available...
> 
> *Thank you, again!*


Yes, they do. The BOA and Quick versions have the same basic spec.


----------



## Wiredsport

kalgon said:


> Hi Wiredsport,
> 
> I just bought some *burton photon's size 45* and I'm starting to realize I shouldn't have
> By the looks of it, maybe the same model but size 43 wide might be a better fit, *what do you think?*
> 
> Here are my measurements:
> 
> right: 275mm x 114mm
> left: 279mm x 115mm
> Yes, I've always have a problem with width, and I usually get 44-45 when it comes to _street boots_.
> 
> Thank you!


Hi,

Yes, You are Mondopoint 280 or size 10 US in snowboard boots. This is most often labeled 43 but that system is less reliable. Go by your Mondo size. You are EEE width. I would suggest the Burton Ruler Wide or burton ION Wide in Mondo 280. STOKED!


----------



## mdbfarmer

Wiredsport said:


> Hi Michael,
> 
> You are Mondopoint 270 or size 9 US in snowboard boots. You are an E width. I would strongly suggest either the Salomon Dialogue Wide or the Salomon Synapse Wide in Mondo 270.
> 
> 
> If the assistance provided has been helpful to you, your positive reviews on either of the sites below (or both) would be greatly appreciated. STOKED!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wiredsport Consumer Verified Ratings & Reviews
> 
> 
> Find the best stores, Read Real Customer Ratings and Write Reviews
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.resellerratings.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wiredsport is rated "Average" with 3.7 / 5 on Trustpilot
> 
> 
> Do you agree with Wiredsport's TrustScore? Voice your opinion today and hear what 45 customers have already said.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.trustpilot.com


Hi Wiredsport,

Thanks so much for the recommendation you gave me. Unfortunately I'm not able to find Salomon Dialogue Wide or Salomon Synapse Wide boots anywhere. All local stores I've contacted have said they haven't been able to get any Salomon stock and I've had a lot of trouble online as well. Reading your responses to others, it sounds like the K2 Maysis Wide will be too wide for me (which seems to be the only wide boot I could get locally outside of Burtons), but wanted to check if you had any other suggestions? I'm really looking to get new boots for this season and not sure I'll be able to get hold of Salomons. For instance, any thoughts on Adidas boots (e.g. the Tactical) or ThirtyTwo (e.g. Lashed)?


----------



## Igor2022

Hi Wiredsport,

Could you please have a look on my measuring above and recommend me anything?

BR


----------



## Wiredsport

Hi,

Only Salomon produces their Wide models for E width. I would not suggest any alternates for you. STOKED!


----------



## Igor2022

Igor2022 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have BURTON Ruler 10US. I bought it 3 years ago. I had a chance to try on size 10.5US as well. I didn’t find a big difference and chose the smaller one. But during the first snow season I felt a pain in toes on both feet (first two toes). Nothing changed after 3 seasons.
> I am ready to change my boots (probably I have to change bindings Drake Reload 2020 M/L and board Bataleon Goliath 159 as well)
> 
> My measuring:
> 
> Right foot length is 27.8 CM
> Right food width is 10.3 CM
> 
> Left foot length is 27.7 CM
> left food width is 10.2 CM
> 
> What do you recommend? I use 10.5US for sneakers with neutral pronation. Usually, it suits me well if shoe is not narrow.


Hi Wiredsport,


Could you please have a look on my measuring and recommend me anything?


BR


----------



## Wiredsport

Igor2022 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have BURTON Ruler 10US. I bought it 3 years ago. I had a chance to try on size 10.5US as well. I didn’t find a big difference and chose the smaller one. But during the first snow season I felt a pain in toes on both feet (first two toes). Nothing changed after 3 seasons.
> I am ready to change my boots (probably I have to change bindings Drake Reload 2020 M/L and board Bataleon Goliath 159 as well)
> 
> My measuring:
> 
> Right foot length is 27.8 CM
> Right food width is 10.3 CM
> 
> Left foot length is 27.7 CM
> left food width is 10.2 CM
> 
> What do you recommend? I use 10.5US for sneakers with neutral pronation. Usually, it suits me well if shoe is not narrow.


Hi,

You are Mondopoint 280 or size 10 US in snowboard boots. You are an E width. I would strongly suggest either the Salomon Dialogue Wide or Salomon Synapse Wide in Mondo 280 (size 10 US).


----------



## kalgon

Wiredsport said:


> Hi,
> 
> Yes, You are Mondopoint 280 or size 10 US in snowboard boots. This is most often labeled 43 but that system is less reliable. Go by your Mondo size. You are EEE width. I would suggest the Burton Ruler Wide or burton ION Wide in Mondo 280. STOKED!


Thank you Wiredsport!

I'm having difficulties finding the Ion's in stock; is there any reason you haven't mentioned the photon wide ?


----------



## Wiredsport

The Photon is a good boot but personally, the two Magic boots in Burtons's line are the ION and the Ruler.


----------



## ulekws8

Hey, I've been snowboarding about ~3 years with rentals and I'm looking into buying my first pair of snowboard boots.
I never had any boots feeling particularly good to be honest, I think my feet are narrow and I always feel my heels lifting.

My measurements are: 
Length: 

Right: 28.1cm
Left: 28.0cm

Width:

Right: 9.6cm
Left: 9.5cm

The brands that I've seen available to try out in local stores are a bit limited. I've found the following: Burton, Ride, Thirtytwo, Northwave, DC, K2 (maybe), Adidas (order online but can return).

Thanks for all the work you put in


----------



## Wiredsport

ulekws8 said:


> Hey, I've been snowboarding about ~3 years with rentals and I'm looking into buying my first pair of snowboard boots.
> I never had any boots feeling particularly good to be honest, I think my feet are narrow and I always feel my heels lifting.
> 
> My measurements are:
> Length:
> 
> Right: 28.1cm
> Left: 28.0cm
> 
> Width:
> 
> Right: 9.6cm
> Left: 9.5cm
> 
> The brands that I've seen available to try out in local stores are a bit limited. I've found the following: Burton, Ride, Thirtytwo, Northwave, DC, K2 (maybe), Adidas (order online but can return).
> 
> Thanks for all the work you put in


Hi,

I will be happy to help. What boot size have you been riding?

STOKED!


----------



## ulekws8

Wiredsport said:


> Hi,
> 
> I will be happy to help. What boot size have you been riding?
> 
> STOKED!


Usually I'm renting either EU 44 or 45 based on how it fits.


----------



## Wiredsport

Got it. Those have been significantly too large based on the above measurements. You are Mondopoint 285 or size 10.5 US in snowboard boots (your smaller foot is 280 or size 10). You are a C width which is indeed narrow. This is usually 43.5 Euro (43 for your smaller foot) although Euro labeling is not always consistent. I would strongly suggest that you use only your Mondopoint size.

STOKED!


----------



## ulekws8

Wiredsport said:


> Got it. Those have been significantly too large based on the above measurements. You are Mondopoint 285 or size 10.5 US in snowboard boots (your smaller foot is 280 or size 10). You are a C width which is indeed narrow. This is usually 43.5 Euro (43 for your smaller foot) although Euro labeling is not always consistent. I would strongly suggest that you use only your Mondopoint size.
> 
> STOKED!


I see, thanks! 
Are you aware of any brands that tend to make boots more on the narrow side?


----------



## Wiredsport

Hi,

No brands specifically produce for narrow feet. The trend is actually that feet are getting wider so this is becoming more difficult. Once you drop to your mondo size and get your heet fit done, most standard boots will give you a much better fit.

STOKED!


----------



## kalgon

Wiredsport said:


> The Photon is a good boot but personally, the two Magic boots in Burtons's line are the ION and the Ruler.


Hi Wiredsport, I come bearing (bad) news 

I got a pair of Burton Photon BOA Wide and the fit out of the box is torture: it's overall short, there are multiple points where I feel my blood being cut off and it generally kind of hurts.

Measuring the insoles makes me concerned about the compliance to mondo sizes: these burtons which are supposed to be 280mm are roughly 270mm inside (measured with a measuring tape).
By contrast, a pair of Salomons 280mm are actually 280mm inside. I'm using these measurements as difference, I don't mean to imply the absolute numbers are relevant.

Should I bother with a larger size of the same model or should I move to another?


----------



## Wiredsport

kalgon said:


> Hi Wiredsport, I come bearing (bad) news
> 
> I got a pair of Burton Photon BOA Wide and the fit out of the box is torture: it's overall short, there are multiple points where I feel my blood being cut off and it generally kind of hurts.
> 
> Measuring the insoles makes me concerned about the compliance to mondo sizes: these burtons which are supposed to be 280mm are roughly 270mm inside (measured with a measuring tape).
> By contrast, a pair of Salomons 280mm are actually 280mm inside. I'm using these measurements as difference, I don't mean to imply the absolute numbers are relevant.
> 
> Should I bother with a larger size of the same model or should I move to another?


Hi Kalgon,

Please let me know which Mondo size boot you have and what socks you are wearing. Mondopoint is not a measurement of any part of the last or boot itself. It is based only on foot measurement. That said, in a correctly fit boot it is most common for he rider's foot to be ~ 1cm larger than the insert. I cover that in detail here:


----------



## kalgon

Wiredsport said:


> Hi Kalgon,
> 
> Please let me know which Mondo size boot you have and what socks you are wearing. Mondopoint is not a measurement of any part of the last or boot itself. It is based only on foot measurement. That said, in a correctly fit boot it is most common for he rider's foot to be ~ 1cm larger than the insert. I cover that in detail here:


Hi Wiredsport,

I bought euro 43 which burton states is mondo 28, and I tested them with a pair of burton ultralight compression socks.

That being said, why is there an entire cm of difference between a pair of solomons and this pair of burton when they are both supposed to be mondo 280mm?


----------



## Wiredsport

kalgon said:


> Hi Wiredsport,
> 
> I bought euro 43 which burton states is mondo 28, and I tested them with a pair of burton ultralight compression socks.
> 
> That being said, why is there an entire cm of difference between a pair of solomons and this pair of burton when they are both supposed to be mondo 280mm?


Please post up the images of your four barefoot measurements being taken. We should confirm those first.

STOKED!


----------



## Radialhead

kalgon said:


> That being said, why is there an entire cm of difference between a pair of solomons and this pair of burton when they are both supposed to be mondo 280mm?


How are you measuring them?


----------



## jzhang2991

Wiredsport said:


> Hi,
> Is the 32 a female specific boot? Please let me know the Mondo or cm size printed inside the tongue.
> 
> STOKED!


Omg I didn’t notice I thought I replied! It’s a womens mondo 230 we tried the mens but the boot was too high on my calf. We tried the 235 as recommended but it was just a bit too loose. We went to Okemo this weekend in Vermont and I’m happy to report with the new boots and some insoles (which were in the last boot) I had absolutely no foot pain. I’m loving the sport again.


----------



## Wiredsport

jzhang2991 said:


> Omg I didn’t notice I thought I replied! It’s a womens mondo 230 we tried the mens but the boot was too high on my calf. We tried the 235 as recommended but it was just a bit too loose. We went to Okemo this weekend in Vermont and I’m happy to report with the new boots and some insoles (which were in the last boot) I had absolutely no foot pain. I’m loving the sport again.


So pleased to hear it!

STOKED!


----------



## Igor2022

Wiredsport said:


> Hi,
> 
> You are Mondopoint 280 or size 10 US in snowboard boots. You are an E width. I would strongly suggest either the Salomon Dialogue Wide or Salomon Synapse Wide in Mondo 280 (size 10 US).


Hello Wiredsport!

I found Dialogue only in one shop in Russia. But I didn't manage with payment and these boots were sold. Now I can't find this stuff in CIS countries. I was offered to buy Deeluxe Deemon instead of Salomon.

What is you opinion concerning the width of these boots?

BR
Igor


----------



## Wiredsport

Igor2022 said:


> Hello Wiredsport!
> 
> I found Dialogue only in one shop in Russia. But I didn't manage with payment and these boots were sold. Now I can't find this stuff in CIS countries. I was offered to buy Deeluxe Deemon instead of Salomon.
> 
> What is you opinion concerning the width of these boots?
> 
> BR
> Igor


Hi,
Only Salomon designs for E width and only for their Wide models. I would strongly suggest either the Dialogue Wide or the Synapse Wide.
STOKED!


----------



## eelpout

jzhang2991 said:


> ...went to Surefoot to get custom insoles but they have made my feet worse. ...foot feeling cramped and painful.


aftermarket insoles are an erratic part of the equation IMO. I usually use Remind Medics or Footprint Gamechangers. Medics are like 4.5mm-5mm thick (I think the newest with the Impact layer are a hair bigger); which are always denser than stock. I don't settle on a boot size until I can try with these inside and often this means I have to size up to get them to fit. which I'm sure Wiredsport wouldn't be happy about. 

I also have a supply of insole "blanks"/shims if I need to customize the fit to make it all work.


----------



## maxze

Hi Wiredsport!
First of all thanks for those awesome videos.

Now I used the method shown in the video.



























So my measurements are (length/width):
Right foot: 27.1 cm / 10 cm
Left foot: 27.1 cm / 9.9 cm

So that would be Modo 275 / US 9.5, I guess? And for width I'm at D for left and E for right, correct?
I am looking for Burton Step On boots so my selection is quite limited. Should I go for a wide boot?

I have to say I am quite shocked by those measurements. My current boot is a US 12. I have never questioned it, it is just what the store told me and I have been riding them for years. Never had problems with them, however to be fair I rarely get over 4 snowdays per season.

Thanks for your help


----------



## Wiredsport

maxze said:


> Hi Wiredsport!
> First of all thanks for those awesome videos.
> 
> Now I used the method shown in the video.
> 
> So my measurements are (length/width):
> Right foot: 27.1 cm / 10 cm
> Left foot: 27.1 cm / 9.9 cm
> 
> So that would be Modo 275 / US 9.5, I guess? And for width I'm at D for left and E for right, correct?
> I am looking for Burton Step On boots so my selection is quite limited. Should I go for a wide boot?
> 
> I have to say I am quite shocked by those measurements. My current boot is a US 12. I have never questioned it, it is just what the store told me and I have been riding them for years. Never had problems with them, however to be fair I rarely get over 4 snowdays per season.
> 
> Thanks for your help


Hi,

Your marks are all well done and your assumptions above are all correct for the given measurements. Please post an image of your measurement tool that was used to get these readings.

STOKED!


----------



## maxze

Wiredsport said:


> Hi,
> 
> Your marks are all well done and your assumptions above are all correct for the given measurements. Please post an image of your measurement tool that was used to get these readings.
> 
> STOKED!


Hi,

here you go:


----------



## Wiredsport

Thanks! You are indeed Mondopoint 275 or size 9.5 US in Snowboard boots. You are E width. I would not suggest the Burton Step On boots for you. They are EEE width which is not the correct fit for your foot. Also, there are (still) a high number of comfort issues with the step on system for Wide sizes. I would strongly suggest either the Salomon Dialogue Wide or Salomon Synapse Wide in Mondo 275. These boots are designed for E width.

If the assistance provided has been helpful to you, your positive reviews on either of the sites below (or both) would be greatly appreciated. STOKED!











Wiredsport Consumer Verified Ratings & Reviews


Find the best stores, Read Real Customer Ratings and Write Reviews




www.resellerratings.com













Wiredsport is rated "Average" with 3.7 / 5 on Trustpilot


Do you agree with Wiredsport's TrustScore? Voice your opinion today and hear what 45 customers have already said.




www.trustpilot.com


----------



## Johnqt3

Hi Wiredsport,

Can you help me with my sizing and recommending me some boots? Sizings are:

Right foot: 28.42 / 10.48
Left foot: 28.26/ 10.16

I have what I would consider long skinny feet and small ankles and having a tough time finding the right boots.

I have been riding in Vans Aura size 12 and just realizing now they are not the boot for me. I've added some foam padding all around the boot to deal with getting a snug toe box and issues with heel lift and pain in my shin from over tightening.

I've been ordering and going out to stores to try on new boots and thought my correct sizing was an 11 but from these newer measurements its looking like I should be trying on a 10.5? Is that correct to you? I already feel my toes hitting/ touching the front of the shoes in majority of the size 11 boots ive tested so far but none have worked out as I feel there was to much space in the toe box and front foot area for my foot to wiggle around in or there was no heel hold or pressure points.

The boots ive tested out so far:

32 Lashed Double Boa
Ride Lasso
Ride Anthem
Salomon Dialogue Boa
DC Judge Boa
Adidas Tactival Lexicon ADV
Burton Ruler Boa
Burton Photon Boa
K2 Maysis

Thanks for you help!


----------



## Wiredsport

Johnqt3 said:


> Hi Wiredsport,
> 
> Can you help me with my sizing and recommending me some boots? Sizings are:
> 
> Right foot: 28.42 / 10.48
> Left foot: 28.26/ 10.16
> 
> I have what I would consider long skinny feet and small ankles and having a tough time finding the right boots.
> 
> I have been riding in Vans Aura size 12 and just realizing now they are not the boot for me. I've added some foam padding all around the boot to deal with getting a snug toe box and issues with heel lift and pain in my shin from over tightening.
> 
> I've been ordering and going out to stores to try on new boots and thought my correct sizing was an 11 but from these newer measurements its looking like I should be trying on a 10.5? Is that correct to you? I already feel my toes hitting/ touching the front of the shoes in majority of the size 11 boots ive tested so far but none have worked out as I feel there was to much space in the toe box and front foot area for my foot to wiggle around in or there was no heel hold or pressure points.
> 
> The boots ive tested out so far:
> 
> 32 Lashed Double Boa
> Ride Lasso
> Ride Anthem
> Salomon Dialogue Boa
> DC Judge Boa
> Adidas Tactival Lexicon ADV
> Burton Ruler Boa
> Burton Photon Boa
> K2 Maysis
> 
> Thanks for you help!


Hi John,

You are Mondopoint 285 or size 10.5 US for both feet. Your width is actually closer to wide than narrow and would actually measure at E width for your right foot based on your given measurements above. I am seeing that one measurement as too far from the wide point of your foot so, a more accurate reading would we at the high size of a standard D width. 

You will be in a much better spot when you drop down to Mondo 285 at a standard D width. 

STOKED!


----------



## seasonpass

Hello @Wiredsport 

here are my measurements
Length 25.24cm
Width 9.84cm

Thinking about the burton Ions wide
But would rather the Ions leather but they don’t come in wide.
If I am correct in thinking I’m a E wide
Am I to stick with Solomons two models?
Please let me know
Thanks so much!!


----------



## Wiredsport

seasonpass said:


> Hello @Wiredsport
> 
> here are my measurements
> Length 25.24cm
> Width 9.84cm
> 
> Thinking about the burton Ions wide
> But would rather the Ions leather but they don’t come in wide.
> If I am correct in thinking I’m a E wide
> Am I to stick with Solomons two models?
> Please let me know
> Thanks so much!!


Hi,

You are Mondopoint 255 or size 7.5 US in snowboard boots. You are an E width. Only Salomon designs boots for E width. I would strongly suggest the Salomon Dialogue Wide or Synapse Wide in Mondo 255.

STOKED!


----------



## seasonpass

Awesome! Thank you!! I’ll look to get one or the other.
I’ve also found a boot fitter near me while on my quest for painless riding! Stoked for that too!
thanks again!!



Wiredsport said:


> Hi,
> 
> You are Mondopoint 255 or size 7.5 US in snowboard boots. You are an E width. Only Salomon designs boots for E width. I would strongly suggest the Salomon Dialogue Wide or Synapse Wide in Mondo 255.
> 
> STOKED!


----------



## Wiredsport

Pleased to help.

If the assistance provided has been helpful to you, your positive reviews on either of the sites below (or both) would be greatly appreciated. STOKED!











Wiredsport Consumer Verified Ratings & Reviews


Find the best stores, Read Real Customer Ratings and Write Reviews




www.resellerratings.com













Wiredsport is rated "Average" with 3.7 / 5 on Trustpilot


Do you agree with Wiredsport's TrustScore? Voice your opinion today and hear what 45 customers have already said.




www.trustpilot.com


----------



## 0x79E

Hi, sorry if this is not correct place for posting this message, but I have some weird issue with sizing my boots.

I have never measured my foot prior to choosing snowboard boot, so I would say that I have some experience with boots, but non with measurements. 
I currently own Burton Moto size US 11.5 (CN 295(2.5)) and they are old and ready for replacement. I had some pressing issues with them on top of my foot (for example it hurts midday when you are facing upwards the mountain, standing in place, waiting for friend) so I decided to investigate why this might be an issue.

I have measured my feet on blank piece of paper as per your instructions video, and my longer foot is *280mm long *and *112mm wide*. That should put me in size US 10 boot, however, when I tried new ones in store (I tried Burton Ruler and Moto, just new models), I barely got my foot inside size 10 boot, and inside 10.5 I had to tuck my fingers in not to touch the front liner.

I am 100% sure my measurement is correct as I confirmed it in the ski store with some gimmick that measures your feet, but I can't wrap my head around why US 11.5 fits great (when I take liner out, there is no empty space in liner, and when I place my bare foot in boot shell, I can just barely fit 2 fingers behind my heel).


----------



## Wiredsport

0x79E said:


> Hi, sorry if this is not correct place for posting this message, but I have some weird issue with sizing my boots.
> 
> I have never measured my foot prior to choosing snowboard boot, so I would say that I have some experience with boots, but non with measurements.
> I currently own Burton Moto size US 11.5 (CN 295(2.5)) and they are old and ready for replacement. I had some pressing issues with them on top of my foot (for example it hurts midday when you are facing upwards the mountain, standing in place, waiting for friend) so I decided to investigate why this might be an issue.
> 
> I have measured my feet on blank piece of paper as per your instructions video, and my longer foot is *280mm long *and *112mm wide*. That should put me in size US 10 boot, however, when I tried new ones in store (I tried Burton Ruler and Moto, just new models), I barely got my foot inside size 10 boot, and inside 10.5 I had to tuck my fingers in not to touch the front liner.
> 
> I am 100% sure my measurement is correct as I confirmed it in the ski store with some gimmick that measures your feet, but I can't wrap my head around why US 11.5 fits great (when I take liner out, there is no empty space in liner, and when I place my bare foot in boot shell, I can just barely fit 2 fingers behind my heel).


Hi,

Based on the measurements above you are Mondopoint 280 or size 10 US in snowboard boots. You are an EE width which requires a specific Wide boot. I would strongly suggest either the Burton Ruler Wide or the Burton Ion Wide in Mondo 280.

STOKED!


----------



## 0x79E

Wiredsport said:


> Hi,
> 
> Based on the measurements above you are Mondopoint 280 or size 10 US in snowboard boots. You are an EE width which requires a specific Wide boot. I would strongly suggest either the Burton Ruler Wide or the Burton Ion Wide in Mondo 280.
> 
> STOKED!


Thank you for fast reply! So it is okay that fingers are a bit cramped when trying them on in a store? It will break down after a few runs downhill I suppose?


----------



## Wiredsport

0x79E said:


> Thank you for fast reply! So it is okay that fingers are a bit cramped when trying them on in a store? It will break down after a few runs downhill I suppose?


From your post above it did not sound like you had tried the wide versions of these boots. Were they the regular or Wide versions of the Motos and Rulers?


----------



## Radialhead

0x79E said:


> Thank you for fast reply! So it is okay that fingers are a bit cramped when trying them on in a store? It will break down after a few runs downhill I suppose?


Just to avoid confusion, you mean toes, not fingers. Fingers are on your hands, toes are on your feet.


----------



## Igor2022

Wiredsport said:


> Hi,
> 
> You are Mondopoint 280 or size 10 US in snowboard boots. You are an E width. I would strongly suggest either the Salomon Dialogue Wide or Salomon Synapse Wide in Mondo 280 (size 10 US).





Wiredsport said:


> Hi,
> Only Salomon designs for E width and only for their Wide models. I would strongly suggest either the Dialogue Wide or the Synapse Wide.
> STOKED!


Hello Wiredsport,

I have managed to find Dialogue wide 10US. When I put these boot on I feel pressure points on my toes on both feet. To be more precise, the pressure from above. Not the same like in Burton Ruler but still painful after 20 min of wearing. I use Burton Ak endurance socks. If I put inside the boots my barefoot it feels much better.

So the question is after liners be molded will I get the same feellings in snowbording socks as I felt withoiut it.
I still have time to replace it.

BR
Igor


----------



## 0x79E

Radialhead said:


> Just to avoid confusion, you mean toes, not fingers. Fingers are on your hands, toes are on your feet.


Yes yes, I am sorry for that mistake, in my native language its the same word. I meant toes.


----------



## Wiredsport

Igor2022 said:


> Hello Wiredsport,
> 
> I have managed to find Dialogue wide 10US. When I put these boot on I feel pressure points on my toes on both feet. To be more precise, the pressure from above. Not the same like in Burton Ruler but still painful after 20 min of wearing. I use Burton Ak endurance socks. If I put inside the boots my barefoot it feels much better.
> 
> So the question is after liners be molded will I get the same feellings in snowbording socks as I felt withoiut it.
> I still have time to replace it.
> 
> BR
> Igor


Heat molding is the first step. Tell the fitter about any hot spots or discomfort.

STOKED!


----------



## Igor2022

Wiredsport said:


> Heat molding is the first step. Tell the fitter about any hot spots or discomfort.
> 
> STOKED!


Hi Wiredsport,

we have only one place in my city where I can mold my liners. They don't have ovens. They use molding drier. Will it be OK?
I tried to fit my Burton Ruler there 2 years ago. of course it didn't help that time.


----------



## Wiredsport

I would wait until you can visit a shop with equipment to accurately control temperature. Otherwise nothing (good) will happen.


----------



## Radialhead

0x79E said:


> Yes yes, I am sorry for that mistake, in my native language its the same word. I meant toes.


I love languages! So if someone says "My fingers are cold", how do you know whether they mean hand-fingers or feet-fingers?


----------



## Igor2022

Wiredsport said:


> I would wait until you can visit a shop with equipment to accurately control temperature. Otherwise nothing (good) will happen.


I found HEAD distributor with oven. But he said that they work only with HEAD technology. The oven temperature is 80 celsius degrees. But I found that HEAD oven temperature range is between 80-110 C.
I have read you post about heat molding Heat Fit FAQ - Love your feet
So as I understand my liners can be heat- molded there, can't they?


----------



## mdsojke

Hi @Wiredsport . I’ve been struggling with picking up the correct boots as hell. But now I will have a chance to actually pick the correct ones tomorrow due to guides on this forum. In return, I’d like to suggest some help to make the guides even better. Please, hit me with a PM as I am new and haven’t find a way to send PM to you myself. 😅


----------



## Igor2022

Igor2022 said:


> I found HEAD distributor with oven. But he said that they work only with HEAD technology. The oven temperature is 80 celsius degrees. But I found that HEAD oven temperature range is between 80-110 C.
> I have read you post about heat molding Heat Fit FAQ - Love your feet
> So as I understand my liners can be heat- molded there, can't they?


Hi Wiredsport,

the guy from HEAD shop wouldn't like to wotk with Salamon. Insead he offered head boots with fiiting. So I had to send my boots back to Moscow shop.
I found that my big toes (on both feet) has curved form. This is the reason why I feel pain. I didn't find Salomon with hal size more. In our shops I have posibility to try on Nidecker Tracer 10US. I feel preasure on both size of foot byt my toes fells quite comfortable. Then I tried on 32 tm-2 wide SIZE 11. only in these boots I can't feel a pain. Tried to go half size smaller and pain in toes come back. But it is 1 size bigger than I have now(


----------



## Wiredsport

Hi Igor,
Your foot images look normal. This will not require any special consideration. You are going far off base with these last additions. We need to match both your foot length, foot width and have a professional heat fit done. Without those 3 elements being met, we could not expect the correct fit.

STOKED!


----------



## Pasp

Wiredsport said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> This vid is likely long overdue . It is a detailed run-through of the easy steps that can be used at home for accurate foot measurements. I also go over the 6 common pitfalls that lead to inaccurate measurements. These foot measurements are critical in the sizing of all snowboard gear (board, boots and bindings).
> 
> STOKED!


Hi all I have just measured my feets using your method as I’m looking for new boots. I have always have cramps and toe numb in my left foot (I’m regular) so I always have to put left foot out of the boots at least twice a day.
It seems from what I have been reading in the forum that I have been on big boots forever.

My measutements are:


left: 27,6 cm x 10 cm
right: 27cm x 9,7 cm
My regular shoes are normally 45Eu
My old boots burton moto 11,5Us

Boots I have tried (used) this season:

-Thirtytwo 44EU cramps and numbness still there.
- Northwawe decade 43,5 unbearable cramps at some point.

I’m thinking about buying 28 Nidecker tracer and heatmolded as some people told me it is a really comfy boot. I have tried it on 27,5 and seemed small for me.

Any ideas.
Thanks a lot.


----------



## Wiredsport

Pasp said:


> Hi all I have just measured my feets using your method as I’m looking for new boots. I have always have cramps and toe numb in my left foot (I’m regular) so I always have to put left foot out of the boots at least twice a day.
> It seems from what I have been reading in the forum that I have been on big boots forever.
> 
> My measutements are:
> 
> 
> left: 27,6 cm x 10 cm
> right: 27cm x 9,7 cm
> My regular shoes are normally 45Eu
> My old boots burton moto 11,5Us
> 
> Boots I have tried (used) this season:
> 
> -Thirtytwo 44EU cramps and numbness still there.
> - Northwawe decade 43,5 unbearable cramps at some point.
> 
> I’m thinking about buying 28 Nidecker tracer and heatmolded as some people told me it is a really comfy boot. I have tried it on 27,5 and seemed small for me.
> 
> Any ideas.
> Thanks a lot.


Hi,

276 is Mondopoint 280. This is size 10 US in snowboard boots. You are a standard width. STOKED!


----------



## Pasp

Perfect I’ll go with 28 then.

Thanks a lot.


----------



## Wiredsport

If the assistance provided has been helpful to you, your positive reviews on either of the sites below (or both) would be greatly appreciated. STOKED!











Wiredsport Consumer Verified Ratings & Reviews


Find the best stores, Read Real Customer Ratings and Write Reviews




www.resellerratings.com













Wiredsport is rated "Average" with 3.7 / 5 on Trustpilot


Do you agree with Wiredsport's TrustScore? Voice your opinion today and hear what 45 customers have already said.




www.trustpilot.com


----------



## seamarsh

Thanks for video! weird thing for is the smallest shoe I've ever worn is a 10.5, also wear size 11 regularly, just depends on brand. My measurements here were 26.8 and 26.9 which says I'm just barley a size 10 in internet sizing. and would be a 9 in snowboard boots! I guess that is just how much sizing varies? 10.5 is snug but comfortable in normal shoes/boots. would never fit in a size 10, ive tried. also I always thought I had wider feet but I measured 92 and 93, so I actually have narrow feet? 

My question is it normal when using Snowboard Boot Size, Chart, Calculator, Sizing that your internet shoe size is not what you actually wear? I'll go try in a shop of course and use the mondo number, but I was just curious.


----------



## Wiredsport

seamarsh said:


> Thanks for video! weird thing for is the smallest shoe I've ever worn is a 10.5, also wear size 11 regularly, just depends on brand. My measurements here were 26.8 and 26.9 which says I'm just barley a size 10 in internet sizing. and would be a 9 in snowboard boots! I guess that is just how much sizing varies? 10.5 is snug but comfortable in normal shoes/boots. would never fit in a size 10, ive tried. also I always thought I had wider feet but I measured 92 and 93, so I actually have narrow feet?
> 
> My question is it normal when using Snowboard Boot Size, Chart, Calculator, Sizing that your internet shoe size is not what you actually wear? I'll go try in a shop of course and use the mondo number, but I was just curious.


Hi Seamarsh,
I will be happy to help. Please post up all 4 of your barefoot measurements. STOKED!


----------



## seamarsh

Wiredsport said:


> Hi Seamarsh,
> I will be happy to help. Please post up all 4 of your barefoot measurements. STOKED!


Thanks man, weird posting foot pics online.. this is a first! lol. tried to be more precise and actually came in a little wider and a little shorter.... measured multiple times.


----------



## Wiredsport

Hi Seamarsh,
These measurements put you at the smallest measurement in the size range for Mondopoint 270 or size 9 US in Snowboard boots. The total range for Mondo 1270 is 26.6 to 27.0 cm so your smaller foot is actually Mondo 265 or size 8.5 US. You are a standard width so you have a large group of boots to choose from in Mondo 270 or size 9 US.

Note: It is difficult to see in your images if your wall molding is vertical and tall enough. If either your ankle bone or your heel protrusion is resting above the wall molding then you will need to remeasure at a wall with a higher, vertical molding.

If the assistance provided has been helpful to you, your positive reviews on either of the sites below (or both) would be greatly appreciated. STOKED!











Wiredsport Consumer Verified Ratings & Reviews


Find the best stores, Read Real Customer Ratings and Write Reviews




www.resellerratings.com













Wiredsport is rated "Average" with 3.7 / 5 on Trustpilot


Do you agree with Wiredsport's TrustScore? Voice your opinion today and hear what 45 customers have already said.




www.trustpilot.com


----------



## Tagggart

Hi Wiredsport, here’s a simple question. Do you recommend following the measurements given by an actual foot measuring device like the kind carried in shoe stores, I have one and it shows my foot at 30.2 cm. According to mondopoint, that puts me in between a 13 and 13.5. Thanks for helping so many people!


----------



## Wiredsport

Tagggart said:


> Hi Wiredsport, here’s a simple question. Do you recommend following the measurements given by an actual foot measuring device like the kind carried in shoe stores, I have one and it shows my foot at 30.2 cm. According to mondopoint, that puts me in between a 13 and 13.5. Thanks for helping so many people!


Hi Taggart,

No, We will need all four of your barefoot measurements. These are best taken as described in the video.

PS: a measurement of 30.2, if correct, is Mondo 30.5 or size 12.5 US in snowboard boots.

STOKED!


----------



## Tagggart

Out of curiosity, if the 2nd toe is the longest, do you give the same rec? And where should I leave Wired Sports a positive review?


----------



## Wiredsport

Tagggart said:


> Out of curiosity, if the 2nd toe is the longest, do you give the same rec? And where should I leave Wired Sports a positive review?


The longest toe would not change your Mondopoint size but you will definitely want to post all four measurements. 

If the assistance provided has been helpful to you, your positive reviews on either of the sites below (or both) would be greatly appreciated. STOKED!











Wiredsport Consumer Verified Ratings & Reviews


Find the best stores, Read Real Customer Ratings and Write Reviews




www.resellerratings.com













Wiredsport is rated "Average" with 3.7 / 5 on Trustpilot


Do you agree with Wiredsport's TrustScore? Voice your opinion today and hear what 45 customers have already said.




www.trustpilot.com


----------



## Tagggart

Does anyone know a brand that makes 12.5 boots? From what I’ve looked up online, it seems like all brands go jump from 12 to 13.


----------



## Wiredsport

Tagggart said:


> Does anyone know a brand that makes 12.5 boots? From what I’ve looked up online, it seems like all brands go jump from 12 to 13.


Hi Taggart,
Salomon for one. They are out there. Please keep in mind that a size 12.5 snowboard boot equates to a size 14 shoe. Above size 12 in snowboard boots represents a tiny fraction of riders.

STOKED!


----------



## Tagggart

Yes, I do wear a Sasquatch size 14 shoe. But, I was able to find a pair of 30.5 Salomon Dialogue's from Gravity Coalition. Hopefully this will be a snug but not squeezing. Thank you for your help!


----------



## Wiredsport

Have you measured the width of both feet?


----------



## Tagggart

Tagggart said:


> Yes, I do wear a Sasquatch size 14 shoe. But, I was able to find a pair of 30.5 Salomon Dialogue's from Gravity Coalition. Hopefully this will be a snug but not squeezing. Thank you for your help!


Yes, sorry. 10.8 cm. Do you suggest other boots that may have a wider fit? I know Salomon does, but I didn’t see any in the 12.5 boot.


----------



## Wiredsport

10.8 is a standard D with at this size. STOKED


----------



## Tagggart

Stoked is right! Thank you!


----------



## wario567

Hi Wiredsport,

I'm hoping you have time to help me find some nice boots for my feet! I've been snowboarding since I was a kid but I haven't been in a few years and I'm wanting to get some new equipment. 
I think I followed your instructions correctly but I'll be happy to remeasure if needed, it was a bit of a challenge making the mark by myself without shifting my feet around too much. 

Right foot length: 11.5 inches
Right foot width: 4.0 inches

Left Foot length: 11.37 inches
Left food width: 3.875 inches

I think this puts me at USA men's boot size 11.5 and Mondo 292. I believe the width would be put me in category C.

Any recommendations you have would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## seasonpass

Wiredsport said:


> Hi,
> 
> You are Mondopoint 255 or size 7.5 US in snowboard boots. You are an E width. Only Salomon designs boots for E width. I would strongly suggest the Salomon Dialogue Wide or Synapse Wide in Mondo 255.
> 
> STOKED!



Hi @Wiredsport 
I want to get this right once and for all....
I've spent too much money on mistakes with boots...and I know i'm just a few steps and understandings away getting things right

So I emailed Salomon and they are out of the wides Dialogue and Synapse Wide for this season...I'll snag them for next season when they come available again, as i'm on the wait list.

I ended up going with the Burton Leather Ions, with ONE thing in mind...the boot fitter that I go to can make the boot wider. People who come to him with feet that are wider than any manufacturer will make, go to him and he stretches it out to the width they need.

I messaged him and. He said he could stretch the Width...

BUT I HAVE one concern.
I've included an image of my feet measurements, they match our assessments using the 4 pictures I posted to the forum.
So i'm mondo point 255 which is 7.5 with Burton...and 99mm which is E width.
I tried it on with the Lining and my toes CURL down to fit the length
From what I understand, it's supposed to kind of press against the front tip of the lining, not curl downard to fit..Right?

I took the Lining out and just have my feet in the BOOt Shell...and you can see the orange is how much space I have left in the Shell..at 7.5 size.
It's fine without the lining...and you can see the orange bottom of the boot shell...i have a little bit of space...(this is with my toes pressed slightly touching the front of the boot).

I took the insole out and stepped on it to give more data to you.
The lining is tight..when i put on just the lining... it's tight, but they are heat-moldable so maybe if i just ride. But it doesn't seem like the linings themselves are E width...are we not to concern ourselves with lining? as they will pack out and heat mold to fit?

Also the lining has the J-Bar like parts in the heels that are built in and push my feet forward slightly..maybe after I heat mold that..it will give me more length? (image shown)


The problem is, if i ride with them tomorrow, I can't return them.

Do I...
1. Return them for a size 8 even though Mondo points, i'm 7.5?
2. Do I just get Intuition liners separate that are Thinner, and or wider and put them in the shell?
3. Do the shells look okay with how i have the picture of my feet just in the boot shell?
4. do I need to get new insoles?

So my concern is the toes curling... 
the width of the boot...actually...just the shell...isn't even bad, i don't feel like my feet are squeezed...
so it just the lining?

DO I take the risk and keep riding in them till the heat molding is done?

Please let me know what steps to take...
I can't do anything right now until i know more, because i can't risk riding with these and not being able to return them, as they cost me $650.
Thanks!


----------



## Wiredsport

wario567 said:


> Hi Wiredsport,
> 
> I'm hoping you have time to help me find some nice boots for my feet! I've been snowboarding since I was a kid but I haven't been in a few years and I'm wanting to get some new equipment.
> I think I followed your instructions correctly but I'll be happy to remeasure if needed, it was a bit of a challenge making the mark by myself without shifting my feet around too much.
> 
> Right foot length: 11.5 inches
> Right foot width: 4.0 inches
> 
> Left Foot length: 11.37 inches
> Left food width: 3.875 inches
> 
> I think this puts me at USA men's boot size 11.5 and Mondo 292. I believe the width would be put me in category C.
> 
> Any recommendations you have would be greatly appreciated!


Hi Wario,

You are indeed Mondopoint 295 or size 11.5 US in snowboard boots. Your images show that you are a standard D width so no issues there. You have a very large group of boots to choose from in size 11.5. 

If the assistance provided has been helpful to you, your positive reviews on either of the sites below (or both) would be greatly appreciated. STOKED!











Wiredsport Consumer Verified Ratings & Reviews


Find the best stores, Read Real Customer Ratings and Write Reviews




www.resellerratings.com













Wiredsport is rated "Average" with 3.7 / 5 on Trustpilot


Do you agree with Wiredsport's TrustScore? Voice your opinion today and hear what 45 customers have already said.




www.trustpilot.com


----------



## Wiredsport

seasonpass said:


> Hi @Wiredsport
> I want to get this right once and for all....
> I've spent too much money on mistakes with boots...and I know i'm just a few steps and understandings away getting things right
> 
> So I emailed Salomon and they are out of the wides Dialogue and Synapse Wide for this season...I'll snag them for next season when they come available again, as i'm on the wait list.
> 
> I ended up going with the Burton Leather Ions, with ONE thing in mind...the boot fitter that I go to can make the boot wider. People who come to him with feet that are wider than any manufacturer will make, go to him and he stretches it out to the width they need.
> 
> I messaged him and. He said he could stretch the Width...
> 
> BUT I HAVE one concern.
> I've included an image of my feet measurements, they match our assessments using the 4 pictures I posted to the forum.
> So i'm mondo point 255 which is 7.5 with Burton...and 99mm which is E width.
> I tried it on with the Lining and my toes CURL down to fit the length
> From what I understand, it's supposed to kind of press against the front tip of the lining, not curl downard to fit..Right?
> 
> I took the Lining out and just have my feet in the BOOt Shell...and you can see the orange is how much space I have left in the Shell..at 7.5 size.
> It's fine without the lining...and you can see the orange bottom of the boot shell...i have a little bit of space...(this is with my toes pressed slightly touching the front of the boot).
> 
> I took the insole out and stepped on it to give more data to you.
> The lining is tight..when i put on just the lining... it's tight, but they are heat-moldable so maybe if i just ride. But it doesn't seem like the linings themselves are E width...are we not to concern ourselves with lining? as they will pack out and heat mold to fit?
> 
> Also the lining has the J-Bar like parts in the heels that are built in and push my feet forward slightly..maybe after I heat mold that..it will give me more length? (image shown)
> 
> 
> The problem is, if i ride with them tomorrow, I can't return them.
> 
> Do I...
> 1. Return them for a size 8 even though Mondo points, i'm 7.5?
> 2. Do I just get Intuition liners separate that are Thinner, and or wider and put them in the shell?
> 3. Do the shells look okay with how i have the picture of my feet just in the boot shell?
> 4. do I need to get new insoles?
> 
> So my concern is the toes curling...
> the width of the boot...actually...just the shell...isn't even bad, i don't feel like my feet are squeezed...
> so it just the lining?
> 
> DO I take the risk and keep riding in them till the heat molding is done?
> 
> Please let me know what steps to take...
> I can't do anything right now until i know more, because i can't risk riding with these and not being able to return them, as they cost me $650.
> Thanks!


Hi Season,

You want to wait for the Salomon Wide boots that I had suggested. I would not suggest the off the menu approach that you are pursuing and sadly I do not have any advice that will make that work well for you. Widening a boot is easy and is possible but changing the toebox to match a wide foot is not at all easy and typically fails. That is why wide boots are so important. I wish I had better news for you.

STOKED


----------



## J.K.

Hi,
i need help for perfect boot fitting. I'm female with short and wide feet.
Men's boots are well sized in width but unfortunately not available in my small size here
in germany.

Length: 22,9 cm
Width: 9,6 cm
















I am struggling to find comfortable boots.
Thanks for your advice!


----------



## Wiredsport

J.K. said:


> Hi,
> i need help for perfect boot fitting. I'm female with short and wide feet.
> Men's boots are well sized in width but unfortunately not available in my small size here
> in germany.
> 
> Length: 22,9 cm
> Width: 9,6 cm
> 
> 
> I am struggling to find comfortable boots.
> Thanks for your advice!


Hi J.K.

You are Mondopoint 230 which is size 5 men's (US) or 6 women's. This is an EEE width at this size. As you have mentioned this is a very tricky fit as no boot manufacturers produce this combo. Please let me know which men's boots and what size you are currently wearing. Hopefully we can do better!

STOKED!


----------



## J.K.

Wiredsport said:


> Hi J.K.
> 
> You are Mondopoint 230 which is size 5 men's (US) or 6 women's. This is an EEE width at this size. As you have mentioned this is a very tricky fit as no boot manufacturers produce this combo. Please let me know which men's boots and what size you are currently wearing. Hopefully we can do better.
> 
> 
> STOKED!





Wiredsport said:


> Hi J.K.
> 
> You are Mondopoint 230 which is size 5 men's (US) or 6 women's. This is an EEE width at this size. As you have mentioned this is a very tricky fit as no boot manufacturers produce this combo. Please let me know which men's boots and what size you are currently wearing. Hopefully we can do better!
> 
> STOKED!


Hi @Wiredsport,
I’m a beginner and I‘m still learning to snowboard. So I haven‘t bought my own boots, only borrowed different ones to compare them. 

What do you think about these:

Burton Mint (wide) female
Burton Limelight (wide) female

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Wiredsport

Hi,

Please let me know the size of the Men's boots you were renting. Thanks


----------



## J.K.

Wiredsport said:


> Hi,
> 
> Please let me know the size of the Men's boots you were renting. Thanks


The only pair of boots which was wide enough was Mondosize 240, UK 5, EU 37, US Men‘s 6 (from K2)
But they were too big in length (with a lot of heel lift).


----------



## Wiredsport

J.K. said:


> The only pair of boots which was wide enough was Mondosize 240, UK 5, EU 37, US Men‘s 6 (from K2)
> But they were too big in length (with a lot of heel lift).


Hi J.K.,
Thanks for the additional info.

This is the dilemma:

Your foot: Mondo 230, women's USA 6, Men's 5, EEE width
Women's standard width boots: B width (5 width sizes to narrow).
Men's standard boots: Unavailable in size 5, D width
Mens Wide boots: unavailable in size 5 or 6 but available in EEE width
Burton Women's Wide boots: Produced in size 5, Produced in (unspecified) Wide width, largely unavailable.

Where does this leave us? The Burton wide boots are likely your best option. I say likely because Burton has made it clear that they have lasted this boot for a wider width but have not named the width. It would be odd for them to jump from a women's standard B width all the way to EEE. My GUESS is D or E width. Also, these boots are largely sold out everywhere so it may be next year before you can get started. 

STOKED!


----------



## Radialhead

J.K. said:


> The only pair of boots which was wide enough was Mondosize 240, UK 5, EU 37, US Men‘s 6 (from K2)
> But they were too big in length (with a lot of heel lift).


Maybe try Deeluxe men's boots? I know Neni's recommended those in the past for wide feet, but maybe not as wide as yours. I see Blue Tomato have one pair in size 5.


----------



## J.K.

Wiredsport said:


> Hi J.K.,
> Thanks for the additional info.
> 
> This is the dilemma:
> 
> Your foot: Mondo 230, women's USA 6, Men's 5, EEE width
> Women's standard width boots: B width (5 width sizes to narrow).
> Men's standard boots: Unavailable in size 5, D width
> Mens Wide boots: unavailable in size 5 or 6 but available in EEE width
> Burton Women's Wide boots: Produced in size 5, Produced in (unspecified) Wide width, largely unavailable.
> 
> Where does this leave us? The Burton wide boots are likely your best option. I say likely because Burton has made it clear that they have lasted this boot for a wider width but have not named the width. It would be odd for them to jump from a women's standard B width all the way to EEE. My GUESS is D or E width. Also, these boots are largely sold out everywhere so it may be next year before you can get started.
> 
> STOKED!


thank you! 
so i wait to the next season in nov/dec. Hopefully the burton women’s wide boots have been restocked to this time…
I‘m going to contact burton asking when the boots will be available again. Like you said this is my only alternative.
I‘ll get in touch if i got boots 🙋🏼‍♀️ 
Talk soon!


----------



## Luffe

Ordered some Burton IONs in 44(290) and 43(280) on sale to test, before I knew the 43.5(285) existed. Thought my feet where 280, but turns out they are more like 282-283mm. Width is 100mm on both feet. Will I be ok? Or should I hunt down some 285’s? My big toe is basically 1cm longer than the rest, if that matters.


----------



## Sagiv

Hey I want to know if my feet 
Fit to Stepon photon regular Size 8
What pictures I need send you?


----------



## Sagiv

@Wiredsport my fit 25.82-26 cm I think last boots was nitro size 8.5 40.2/3 EU 26.5 cm was perfect for me wear them
For 4 seasons
Now I order online burton photon step on
Size 8 41EU 26cm but after I buy I saw some comments people say this boots narrow so my question my feet look like wide feet or I will be ok??


----------



## Wiredsport

Sagiv said:


> Hey I want to know if my feet
> Fit to Stepon photon regular Size 8
> What pictures I need send you?


Hi,

Please post your four barefoot measurements as described in the Video at the start of this thread. STOKED!


----------



## Sagiv

Wiredsport said:


> Hi,
> 
> Please post your four barefoot measurements as described in the Video at the start of this thread. STOKED!


Right foot
25.2cm length
And 9 cm wide
Left foot
25cm
And 9.3 cm wide


----------



## Wiredsport

Sagiv said:


> Right foot
> 25.2cm length
> And 9 cm wide
> Left foot
> 25cm
> And 9.3 cm wide


Hi,

I just saw your images and those are not taken correctly. One of your feet is reversed and your wall is not vertical. Please watch all of this video and post again. STOKED


----------



## Sagiv

Wiredsport said:


> Hi,
> 
> I just saw your images and those are not taken correctly. One of your feet is reversed and your wall is not vertical. Please watch all of this video and post again. STOKED


Yes but after I did exactly like in the YouTube video
And go to other wall
And tape the paper to the floor


----------



## Wiredsport

Sagiv said:


> Yes but after I did exactly like in the YouTube video
> And go to other wall
> And tape the paper to the floor


Please post the 4 images of the corrected measurements being taken showing the wall your entire foot and the measurement tool in each image.

STOKED!


----------



## Sagiv

Wiredsport said:


> Please post the 4 images of the corrected measurements being taken showing the wall your entire foot and the measurement tool in each image.
> 
> STOKED!


----------



## Wiredsport

Hi,

You are Mondopoint 260 or size 8 US in snowboard boots. You are a standard D width.

STOKED!


----------



## Sagiv

Wiredsport said:


> Hi,
> 
> You are Mondopoint 260 or size 8 US in snowboard boots. You are a standard D width.
> 
> STOKED!


That’s mean that if I order photon step on wide size 8 better to change to regular?


----------



## Wiredsport

Yeas, that is correct.


----------



## jaredray2000

Hi WiredSport,

Thanks for everything you do in helping boot fitting.

Just had a question about boot fitting for my wife's snowboard boots.

Her measurements:
Right foot 24.1cm length. 9cm width
Left foot 24cm length. 9.1cm width



































She recently got the VANS X KENNEDI DECK WOMEN'S HI-STANDARD OG SNOWBOARD BOOT in size 7.5 based on the mondopoint sizing of 240 (24cm). She tried them on for awhile and felt like they were a good fit.

However, we went snowboarding and she rode the boots for the first time and complained of bad cramping in her feet, specifically the lateral sides of her feet.

She hasn't heat molded the boots yet, would this help her boot fit better and thus help her cramping? Or does she need to get a wider boot to solve the issue?

If you don't think that heat molding would solve the issue what boots would you recommend? Any that are a similar flex (a softer boot because she is a beginner, I was thinking something around a 4/10 flex).


----------



## Wiredsport

jaredray2000 said:


> Hi WiredSport,
> 
> Thanks for everything you do in helping boot fitting.
> 
> Just had a question about boot fitting for my wife's snowboard boots.
> 
> Her measurements:
> Right foot 24.1cm length. 9cm width
> Left foot 24cm length. 9.1cm width
> 
> She recently got the VANS X KENNEDI DECK WOMEN'S HI-STANDARD OG SNOWBOARD BOOT in size 7.5 based on the mondopoint sizing of 240 (24cm). She tried them on for awhile and felt like they were a good fit.
> 
> However, we went snowboarding and she rode the boots for the first time and complained of bad cramping in her feet, specifically the lateral sides of her feet.
> 
> She hasn't heat molded the boots yet, would this help her boot fit better and thus help her cramping? Or does she need to get a wider boot to solve the issue?
> 
> If you don't think that heat molding would solve the issue what boots would you recommend? Any that are a similar flex (a softer boot because she is a beginner, I was thinking something around a 4/10 flex).


Hi Jared,

I will be happy to help. She is indeed Mondo 265 or size 7.5 US Women's in snowboard boots. She also is at the top measurement for D width at this size. For women's boots B is standard width so this is going to be the source of her discomfort. Burton is now making Wide boots for women which will work very well for her in Mondo 265 / Size 7.5. The Mint will be an excellent choice.

If the assistance provided has been helpful to you, your positive reviews on either of the sites below (or both) would be greatly appreciated. STOKED!











Wiredsport Consumer Verified Ratings & Reviews


Find the best stores, Read Real Customer Ratings and Write Reviews




www.resellerratings.com













Wiredsport is rated "Average" with 3.7 / 5 on Trustpilot


Do you agree with Wiredsport's TrustScore? Voice your opinion today and hear what 45 customers have already said.




www.trustpilot.com


----------



## jaredray2000

Wiredsport said:


> Hi Jared,
> 
> I will be happy to help. She is indeed Mondo 265 or size 7.5 US Women's in snowboard boots. She also is at the top measurement for D width at this size. For women's boots B is standard width so this is going to be the source of her discomfort. Burton is now making Wide boots for women which will work very well for her in Mondo 265 / Size 7.5. The Mint will be an excellent choice.
> 
> If the assistance provided has been helpful to you, your positive reviews on either of the sites below (or both) would be greatly appreciated. STOKED!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wiredsport Consumer Verified Ratings & Reviews
> 
> 
> Find the best stores, Read Real Customer Ratings and Write Reviews
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.resellerratings.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wiredsport is rated "Average" with 3.7 / 5 on Trustpilot
> 
> 
> Do you agree with Wiredsport's TrustScore? Voice your opinion today and hear what 45 customers have already said.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.trustpilot.com



Thanks for the reply!

Sorry for more follow up questions.

I was under the thought process that her mondopoint sizing was 241 based on the snowboardbootsizer.com.
I remeasured her right foot and it seems like her right foot is actually closer to 24cm. Which would be a mondopoint size of 240, correct? Is a size difference of 241 vs 240 enough to size higher?









Also to clarify, a heat mold on her van's boots wouldn't widen it out enough for a wide foot correct?

For the burton mint boots it should be the wide option right? Do you have any other recommendations as well? Online the wide option is sold out.

Thanks!


----------



## Wiredsport

jaredray2000 said:


> Thanks for the reply!
> 
> Sorry for more follow up questions.
> 
> I was under the thought process that her mondopoint sizing was 241 based on the snowboardbootsizer.com.
> I remeasured her right foot and it seems like her right foot is actually closer to 24cm. Which would be a mondopoint size of 240, correct? Is a size difference of 241 vs 240 enough to size higher?
> View attachment 164979
> 
> 
> Also to clarify, a heat mold on her van's boots wouldn't widen it out enough for a wide foot correct?
> 
> For the burton mint boots it should be the wide option right? Do you have any other recommendations as well? Online the wide option is sold out.
> 
> Thanks!


Hi,

Yes, apologies for my typo. 245 not 265. The US boot size would be the same at 7.5. She is actually the top measurement for D width so she is almost 3 width sizes wider than standard women's (which are not a good choice for her). Only Burton makes wide boots for women. Any of their wide women's models will work well. If she is 240 she should go for size 7. If she is 241 she should go for 7.5.

STOKED!


----------



## jaredray2000

Wiredsport said:


> Hi,
> 
> Yes, apologies for my typo. 245 not 265. The US boot size would be the same at 7.5. She is actually the top measurement for D width so she is almost 3 width sizes wider than standard women's (which are not a good choice for her). Only Burton makes wide boots for women. Any of their wide women's models will work well. If she is 240 she should go for size 7. If she is 241 she should go for 7.5.
> 
> STOKED!



Thanks a ton! I really appreciate all the info. I'll make sure to leave a review! 

I'll look around local shops and see whats available for boots.


----------



## Wiredsport

Greatly appreciated!


----------



## jaredray2000

Wiredsport said:


> Greatly appreciated!



Hey sorry for bothering again!

So everywhere local doesn't have wide women's Burton boots available, and online is out of stock. 

At this point would a men's boot be the next best option? 

Looks like a monopoint 240 for US men's would be size 6. The reason I was thinking this might be the next option is because in the sizing video I believe it said that D width is the normal for men's boots. So I was thinking a size 6 men's boot would work because it would be her monopoint size, and would ideally be wide enough for her foot.

Let me know your thoughts, thanks!


----------



## Wiredsport

I would suggest that you wait for the correct boot. Burton likely still is receiving shipments and it would be best to contact them or watch for new arrivals.

STOKED!


----------



## jaredray2000

Wiredsport said:


> I would suggest that you wait for the correct boot. Burton likely still is receiving shipments and it would be best to contact them or watch for new arrivals.
> 
> STOKED!



I contacted Burton and they said that they aren't receiving any new shipments for the women's wide boots for this season. Any recommendation?

Sorry to be such a bother!


----------



## Wiredsport

I would need to suggest that you call around to dealers or request location assistance from Burton. STOKED!


----------



## unsuspected

My gf rides Burton Ruler mens in a size 240MP which is the smallest size for Burton mens boots due to wide feet. 
Its her correct size and she couldn't be happier. No more foot pain during and after ridning.


----------



## Widenhighfeet

Hi @Wiredsport! Have seen you putting in some amazing work for the community on here which I've been reading through today, so wanted to say thanks first of all.

Last time I went boarding, I was struggling with my boots. They were 10.5s from thirty-two. Specifically, I found my feet were going numb, and when I open up my boot it looks like all the blood is pooling in the bottom of my foot.

Since then, I bought a new pair of boots. I did that because I discovered I've got exceptionally wide feet. I bought some Burton Photon wide boots to compensate and then COVID hit, so I haven't used them. I'm about to go on my first trip since (where I'll have unlimited access to other boot options). I went to get my boots heat moulded today and then have been wearing them this evening.

I find that after an hour I start to get the same numb feeling in my feet and if I open them up or looks like blood has started to pool in the bottom of my feet, as they look much pinker than usual, so Id suggest this was a circulation issue.

I did some measurements having watched your video guide and discovered my feet are 26.7cm long, putting them at a UK size 8, rather than a size 10 which is what I've been wearing. They are 10.3cm wide, which puts me at an EE width fitting. I guess I've always compensated for this by having longer shoes when buying normal shoes, and normally I still have to buy a wide version even then.

My question is, why, even when I'm just sitting on the sofa, would a bigger size cause circulation issues? I understand that if the shoe is too big that could make your feet move around too much on the mountain but I can't understand how the logic would apply in this scenario. Are there any boots you'd recommend for my foot size? Can provide pictures of measurements if required!

Many thanks, Jonno


----------



## yarg

Hi,
Thanks to everyone for all the advice and time spent helping us!
I have read @Wiredsport guides and watched the videos, and I'm a bit confused...
I've attached the photos of taking the measurements and I believe I've followed it correctly.

All told, I have the following measurements
Right foot length is 292mm
Right food width is 111mm
Left foot length is 294mm
Left food width is 109mm
According to the Snowboardsizer, I'm a Mondo 294 and, if I read the width chart correctly, I'm an E, so would need a wide boot (which makes sense as I'm extremely flat-footed and wear custom orthotics at all times, including a separate custom set for my snowboard boots).

Why I'm confused is that I have been riding Salomon F22s for years now, in size 30cm (I guess that would be the mondo) / EUR47 / USA12.5. They've worked well for me but are in real need of replacement, but I realise from the fitting guides here that even when flexed in riding stance, my toes are up against the front of liner at all times and that shouldn't really be the case?

So I've been trying different boots on and the Burton Photon Boa Wide seems to fit well in 31cm (ie a full 1.5cm _bigger _than my mondo measurement!) / EUR46 / USA13. My toes touch the front of the liner when standing up straight, when I bend into riding stance they come away slightly from the front edge. I have loads of room _above _my toes though, which is a new feeling, but the guy in the shop here in Switzerland reckoned that's a good thing for wriggling the toes for circulation. There are pressure points on the outside of both heels, but not majorly painful and that should apparently ease with use; after wearing them for 30min the pain did ease slightly. In any case, as they seemed to fit well enough in the shop and on the shop assistant's guidance, I got them.

Now in my reading I've come across this idea that I should theoretically be in a boot 1.5 mondo sizes _smaller _(according to Burton's site that would equate to a EUR44.5 / US 11.5).
I can still send these size 13s back, but I don't have access to mondo 295 here in Switzerland (all sold out already) and it just seems that I would struggle to even fit into something 1.5 sizes smaller based on past experience.

Am I doing something wrong? 

Thanks for any advice/pointers you can give!
J


----------



## Myoko

That was hard yards. @Wiredsport, you are a very patient man. Great video btw, i wish I had seen it before I bought my boots today. Tried on 5 pairs ranging from 10 to 10.5, ended up buying the first pair I tried on, size 10 Thirtytwo something, cost like UD$700 somehow but was the only one that was right for my foot. Interestingly I am usually size 10.5 in snowboard boots yet often end up in thirty two for the past number. of boots. Put my old foot beds in them and they were even better. Keep doing gods work mate! (that a pun, i am not religious)


----------



## Zero K

I'm sure this has been addressed at some point, but when measuring are you supposed to be getting the length of the foot at the ground, or the total length of the toe at the furthest point, as if there were a vertical plane touching the end of the toe as a Brannock device measures? It's just the difference of a couple of mm but could determine a half size for me.

Also: the width measurement technique recommended here seems to be significantly different from the typical way of determining foot width. On a Brannock device, I'm E or EE at my mondo point size, but since my outer foot curves in, using the foot against the wall measurement gives me D width. Should I trust a boot fitter or my own measurement?


----------

